# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  EN CHINCHA_CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP VER. 4.0_2 MARZO 2013

## Jimmy Camero

Estimados Amigos  ACERTA, Certificadora y Capacitadora de Normativas de Certificación para Agro Exportación, está organizando* EN CHINCHA* para el 13 y 14 de Diciembre una nueva versión de nuestro Curso Taller:  * CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP VER. 4.0_2 MARZO 2013*  *Fechas : 13 Y 14 Diciembre 2014* Hora : De 9:00 am a 5:30 pm *Costo : S/. 350 inc. IGV* *Lugar : CHINCHA* Organismo de Certificación : ACERTA PERÚ (www.acerta-cert.com)  Entrenador : ELMER ZEVALLOS (Auditor Líder GlobalGAP/TN10/Albert Heijn/LEAF) 
Tarifas corporativas : inscripción de 3 o más participantes obtendrán un 10% de descuento 
Los invitamos a participar, tendrá Evaluaciones constantes, talleres, auditorias virtuales y demás herramientas que les servirán en el desarrollo de las capacidades de su empresa.   *Informes : Jimmy Camero, Ejecutivo Comercial de ACERTA
Telefonos: Nextel: 981290053 / 51*129*53
Claro/Rpc: 965724376 / 991897090
RPM: #958834379* Temas similares: Acerta_CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS HACCP 25 y 26 Octubre ICA - CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS HACCP ICA -CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS HACCP ACERTA / CURSO TALLER INTERPRETACION Y FORMACION AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP 12 AL 14 FEBRERO 2014 VACANTES ABIERTAS Curso de interpretación y formación de auditores internos GlobalGap V.04

----------

